# Breeding and $$$



## Alex (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and I'm not a Piranha owner yet, but soon to be. I registered here first hoping to learn a bit about the hobby and how to do it properly...

I have a question about breeding though. I've read a bit about it and though I know that it'd be wise to wait a while and get used to Piranha keeping first, I'm just curious as to the future and what kind of profit you can make.

Selling them to potential owners, pet shops, etc... Can you make a good amount of money breeding and selling healthy Pirahna's or no?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Alex said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and I'm not a Piranha owner yet, but soon to be. I registered here first hoping to learn a bit about the hobby and how to do it properly...
> 
> I have a question about breeding though. I've read a bit about it and though I know that it'd be wise to wait a while and get used to Piranha keeping first, I'm just curious as to the future and what kind of profit you can make.
> 
> ...


You might get some answers here but location does make a big difference. What states do you live in? Or are you from a country other than USA?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

IME, it's enough to help support your hobby, not much more, and a lot of work!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i hope u have a lot of time and patience. you better buy them big or you're gonna wait a loong time till they mature.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Eh lot of WORK!



mantis said:


> IME, it's enough to help support your hobby, not much more, and a lot of work!
> [snapback]881917[/snapback]​


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yes you can make alot of money off of it... 
I bred natts and have been for a while now.. i sell mine when they get to about dime size.. for about 5$ each CDN so yes you can make alot of money .... but you MUST know what you are doing before you start!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 7, 2005)

Hahaha Alright, I appreciate the replies. I read a bit about it like I said and it sounded like quite a bit of work, and you guys definitely confirmed that.. I just wasn't sure if it was something that the average Piranha hobbiest regularly did or not..

i would imagine you'd have to fork out quite a bit of money as well for more tanks and food, filtration systems, etc, etc, etc


----------

